# amazing shots



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

*amazing shot*

wasn't no 40 yards, but my brother shot a mouse off of my deck at twelve yards clean as could be with a small game head, nothin' but mouse, ripped him in 2 peices, I would love to have had it on video as I would post it on here in a heartbeat, neatest thing i've seen yet:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Most amazing shots... splitting a stick stuck into the ground (well, I've only split one- I use blunts), shooting swinging cans and thrown targets, and hitting the exact spot I wanted at 53 yards. Come summer I'll be strarting more "trick shooting" and practicing wing shots on crows.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

mine was with a recurve a big ol bird sitting on the top of a tree. and me and my bowyer (stan) were shooting in the back yard and he saw it and bet me i couldnt hit it. boy did i prove him wrong. smacked him right in the head. to this day stan says im more lucky then i am good. but id rether be lucky then good eneyday.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

roben hooding a few arrows, shooting a gopher at 50 and hit him in the head, and another is getting an X at 50.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> mine was with a recurve a big ol bird sitting on the top of a tree. and me and my bowyer (stan) were shooting in the back yard and he saw it and bet me i couldnt hit it. boy did i prove him wrong. smacked him right in the head. to this day stan says im more lucky then i am good. but id rether be lucky then good eneyday.


you are LUCKY! but you are also unlucky (like missing a yote at 4 yards!!!!!!!!)


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mine amazing shots?? well when i first got started i shot a tree rat in the eyes at 15 yards. and like a mouth ago i shot a cardinal in the head at 20 yards( guessed that)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> mine amazing shots?? well when i first got started i shot a tree rat in the eyes at 15 yards. and like a mouth ago i shot a cardinal in the head at 20 yards( guessed that)


Why would you shoot a cardinal?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Why would you shoot a cardinal?


cause it was a bird and it was in the wrong shot at the wrong time!!! ( behind my target)


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

number one
iv said it a hundred times i hit the botoom of the stiking blind!!!!!
number two
you shouldnt say you shot a cardinel its illegal where we live. 
number three 
i ,kick your scrawney but eneyday in archery.
 your very wet and cold friend cole
( dont ask  )


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> number one
> iv said it a hundred times i hit the botoom of the stiking blind!!!!!
> number two
> you shouldnt say you shot a cardinel its illegal where we live.
> ...


i said you unlucky! hitting the bottom of the striking blind is unlucky!!! i didn't know it was illegal and don't think a police man would really care( if you know what i mean) i know you would kick my scrawney, didn't say you wouldn't did i? y am i wet and cold???


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

im wet and cold you dingel berry. from hunting in the rain. for nothing no gobbels or birds.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> im wet and cold you dingel berry. from hunting in the rain. for nothing no gobbels or birds.


i been in the woods today hunting birds... not turkeys( dad canceled) 
you didn't see any turkeys??? this is great weather to kill a turkey. they don't like the noise the rain makes in the woods so come in the open to avoid the noise and it is easier to see all around them so they fell safe. you shouldn't be cold it isn't that bad! unless you a wemp! you going to call my any time soon??


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i will say im a sissy when it comes to cold.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i will say im a sissy when it comes to cold.


i have to AGREE 100%! good thing this war is in Iraq instead of Russia. just encase it is still going on( war on tarrier will never stop) when we are in the army,.............................or air force!:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

MARINES all the way!! wooo haaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> MARINES all the way!! wooo haaa!!!!!!!!!!!


MARINES SNIPER BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE FEW THE PROUD THE MARINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THE MARINES THEIR GREAT


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

you just ruined it. but yea. i want a 50 cal so bad.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> you just ruined it. but yea. i want a 50 cal so bad.


you got 3k i'll get you one( without scope):wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

3k!!!!! are you crazy you can build one cheaper then that. plus i aint rich.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> 3k!!!!! are you crazy you can build one cheaper then that. plus i aint rich.


nether am i. i'll let the government give me one!!!!!! 

ps. if you come to butner to shoot i have a friends who's dad was a sniper-airborne-2nd rangers- special forces! he was also in BLACK HAWK DOWN!!! and he survived!!!! that is the kinda military carrier i want to have!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i will say im a sissy when it comes to cold.


lol that sux we had about a week in montana when the weather was all below zero


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

toyatacoma said:


> lol that sux we had about a week in montana when the weather was all below zero


yea we had like a month of below zero but thats what makes the bucks bigger :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoytboy is right- by law, it is illegal to kill any animal, out of season, without proper licensing. No matter what it is. And if you're not going to eat it or use it, don't kill it. 'Cept people:zip:.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

^^^...And that's only in self defense.:wink:

ANYway, this was 2 arrows at 20 yards. A little too high and a little too low...


----------



## miohunter (Mar 9, 2008)

Chipmunk in the head setting up on a log at 20yrds (my best or luckiest!!)


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

40&53 yrds thats far & dumd luck. most pro olympic shooters cant do that now you make it 20 or 30 then it is most realistic now mine was 20 at chipmunk with judo off tree right behind shoulders, heart on ground next to it


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

jsbullseye said:


> 40&53 yrds thats far & dumd luck. most pro olympic shooters cant do that now you make it 20 or 30 then it is most realistic now mine was 20 at chipmunk with judo off tree right behind shoulders, heart on ground next to it


That's why they're amazing shots:wink:.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

them are some small arrows


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

this is the group i shot tonight at 55 yrds with my bengal


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> this is the group i shot tonight at 55 yrds with my bengal


Nice shootin, thats good enough for hunting and 3-d (depends on how into it you are)


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

just listen to armyboy


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*Here...*

Are some good ones. But thease are only @ 20 yards.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*Here 2*

Thease are better! We really dont kno the distance but I think its about 55 or 56 yards. We were practicing for Spokane. :humble:


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

kegan said:


> Hoytboy is right- by law, it is illegal to kill any animal, out of season, without proper licensing. No matter what it is. And if you're not going to eat it or use it, don't kill it. 'Cept people:zip:.


In your previous post you said that you were going "practice your wing shots on crows" So do you eat the crows you shoot? Don't get me wrong I don't think there is anything wrong with shooting crows or cardinals or anything else ( I have done my share of.. less than legal hunting) but you just kinda contradicted your self.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

HICK said:


> In your previous post you said that you were going "practice your wing shots on crows" So do you eat the crows you shoot? Don't get me wrong I don't think there is anything wrong with shooting crows or cardinals or anything else ( I have done my share of.. less than legal hunting) but you just kinda contradicted your self.


 I THINK HE USES THE FEATHERS TO FLECH ARROWS AND uses the bones at spoons!!
but yes who hasn't ever shot a bird?????????? don't think anyone hear can say they haven't.....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HICK said:


> In your previous post you said that you were going "practice your wing shots on crows" So do you eat the crows you shoot? Don't get me wrong I don't think there is anything wrong with shooting crows or cardinals or anything else ( I have done my share of.. less than legal hunting) but you just kinda contradicted your self.


Crows have a legal season here. And of course, I'd have to hit one to be able to eat it (something I'm in no way apposed to). They're tricky! But yes, as armyboy said, I also use the feathers for flethcing arrows and the bones for tools. I don't shoot songbirds though. I'm not that hungry. It's like eating mice- you have to do alot of killing to just fill your belly once. Like the little neighbors too much:wink:.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i guess my own best shots would be one time when i shot six tens out of eight arrows at 70m and a couple days ago when i got a six for sixty (two 30s in a row) at 18m (that was also a personal best score: 284), all with an olympic recurve and ACEs. 

this one that my friend did once was hilarious: a gopher was on all fours at 30m (you know how close to the ground a gopher is :wink, and he shot under the gopher. i don't know how he did it, but he did it. the gopher bounced about a foot in the air and just ran away.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Moving targets...*

My brother and I enjoy shooting at stuff thrown in the air and along the ground, and even without much experience or practice we can usually smakc them pretty well. My question is, how many of you can hit moving targets with your compounds/sighted recurves? I imagine it would a whole lot tougher.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

good shootin girlarcher!


----------

